# NGD Agile 9 string....ahh what the crap?!?



## AntiTankDog (Sep 8, 2011)

So I got my Agile yesterday, been waiting for this thing for a long time. 

I open the case....looks nice, oh shit, passive Cephus, I ordered active.

It's an Agile screwup, not Rondo. Of course, Kurt is being totally cool about it. He offered $$ back to keep it, a full refund, or a rebuild.

I'm probably going for the rebuild, but that means 3-4 more months of waiting, which sucks balls. Realistically though, school started back up, so I wouldn't have much time to play it anyhow.

Kinda frustrating, this shit always seems to happen to me.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 8, 2011)

You gotta admit, though, it looks pretty cool. 

Just out of curiosity, what other specs did you order?


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 8, 2011)

Nothing special: 28.625" length, fixed bridge, red tribal (obviously), ebony fretboard, no markers.

I'm planning on stringing it like my 8 string (drop-e) with a high A from Octave4Plus.


----------



## CFB (Sep 8, 2011)

Why can't they just swap the pickups? Seems a bit unnecessary to rebuild the entire guitar.
Anyway, it's a stunning guitar. I hope you get what you want in the end.


----------



## beneharris (Sep 8, 2011)

CFB said:


> Why can't they just swap the pickups? Seems a bit unnecessary to rebuild the entire guitar.
> Anyway, it's a stunning guitar. I hope you get what you want in the end.



the actives will take a different route. and from the looks of it, it may not work just to re-rout them and throw actives in. (is that why you're not going that route?)


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 8, 2011)

ive never even remotely wanted a 9 string, or another agile, until this. stunning. if the passives work out decently, i'd say take some cash back and keep that bish, i dont imagine it'd look the same withouth the actives, plus you may find that for the trouble they may not sound how you'd have liked anyway. either way, nice axe man!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty nice. I'm doing everything I can to resist ordering more Agiles. That is one mighty hot guitar.


----------



## Psycroptica (Sep 9, 2011)

Red + black = my favorite color combo.



> if the passives work out decently, i'd say take some cash back and keep that bish



I agree. Besides, OP, you may end up wanting to upgrade your pups some time down the road anyway.


----------



## exordium (Sep 9, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> if the passives work out decently, i'd say take some cash back and keep that bish, i dont imagine it'd look the same withouth the actives, plus you may find that for the trouble they may not sound how you'd have liked anyway. either way, nice axe man!



+1

If it sounds good to you, take the $$ and be happy with it IMO.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 9, 2011)

If he wanted to upgrade to a transparent active, what pickups do you all recommend? 

I prefer actives at this point, although Tom D. finally received the DA8s and is sending me my pair. I don't think there's really a clean drop-in active, so I can definitely see wanting a guitar built for actives from the beginning....

BTW, looks beautiful. If my personal preferences were okay with the in-line headstock (sorry, don't like 'em, but that's just me), I would love a Septor. As it is, I'm stuck with the Intrepid.


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 9, 2011)

Upload a video if possible! 

Too bad about the little error, would piss me off definitively.

Anyway, Congrats!


----------



## that short guy (Sep 9, 2011)

Take the cash, Keep the guitar, and drop a set of Bare Knuckles in it. that's what i'd do anyway.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 9, 2011)

that short guy said:


> Take the cash, Keep the guitar, and drop a set of Bare Knuckles in it. that's what i'd do anyway.



I did some asking around a while ago, as I recall, Bare Knuckle wasn't interested in making 9 string pickups. Neither was EMG, Duncan, etc.


----------



## Seventary (Sep 9, 2011)

That's one good looking guitar. I'd keep it. But then again i'm no fan of actives.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn that's too bad about the mistake, but that does look really nice.
When you get the next one make sure you post some clips showing off that high A string. I'm having a guitar made with a high A also. I'd like to hear more people use it.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 9, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> I did some asking around a while ago, as I recall, Bare Knuckle wasn't interested in making 9 string pickups. Neither was EMG, Duncan, etc.



They may not be interested in making one but you can always have them (BKP) rewind the current Cepheus ones to specs that suit any of the BKP offerings or something else, depending on your preference 

I would inquire with Tim @ BKP before you ask for a rebuild.

EDIT: Just keep in mind they won't be able to change the magnet in the pickup; as far as I know you have a ceramic bridge, alnico V neck pickup. That means you could have them wound to Warpig, Aftermath or Ceramic Nailbomb specs.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 9, 2011)

That's an interesting idea I hadn't considered.

Latest development:

I looked at the Octave4Plus strings that arrived a few weeks ago, and they put way too much thread wrapping on them, it would extend down onto the fretboard if I installed the string. I specifically told them: 28.625" scale, rear loading bridge...

Have I mentioned this shit always happens to me?

FUCK MY LIFE!!!!

I'm about ready to bag the whole project.


----------



## Setnakt (Sep 9, 2011)

As for BKPs, there's also the Miracle Man and the Cold Sweat.

These seem like minor problems in the long run. If the guitar has the specs you want but pickups you don't, isn't that the same as buying any other guitar? I'd vote for a pickup rewind if you don't like the stock passives.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Where have you posted the audio and video clips of this badboy? 

Maybe someone on here that prefers passive pickups will buy this off of you so that you can purchase the active version... win win.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 9, 2011)

Setnakt said:


> As for BKPs, there's also the Miracle Man and the Cold Sweat.
> 
> These seem like minor problems in the long run. If the guitar has the specs you want but pickups you don't, isn't that the same as buying any other guitar? I'd vote for a pickup rewind if you don't like the stock passives.



Cold Sweat is Alnico (bridge), can't remember if the Miracle Man was ceramic or alnico.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahh man gutting they got the pickups wrong but still, that is a killer looking machine!


----------



## nightflameauto (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a beauty. Have the same finish on my Hornet 825. It really pops in real life.

It sucks you didn't get what you wanted. I personally dig the passives in my 8 pushed with a Bad Monkey in front of the amp, but realize everybody wants something different.

Glad Kurt's being cool about fixing the problem for you too. Hope it all gets resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 9, 2011)

Explorer said:


> BTW, looks beautiful. If my personal preferences were okay with the in-line headstock (sorry, don't like 'em, but that's just me), I would love a Septor. As it is, I'm stuck with the Intrepid.


 
I could be wrong, but don't the Agile nines have a 5+4 headstock regardless of body shape?


----------



## Lilarcor (Sep 9, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Cold Sweat is Alnico (bridge), can't remember if the Miracle Man was ceramic or alnico.



The CS bridge is actually ceramic as is the MM bridge. Both CS and MM neck are alnico, though.

@OP
I know a german pickup builder who claims to build pickups for every amount of strings, in all possible designs. Quality and pricing is about the same as Bareknuckles (I own 2 of their standard models). They ship worldwide afaik. If BKP doesn't want to build or rewind you a 9 string pup maybe this guy might.

His homepage
The main distribitor for germany


----------



## larry (Sep 9, 2011)

beautiful guitar man!!! 
sorry about the passives though. if it's any conselation
to you; i emailed kurt about a single passive bridge pup
option, hard wired to jack w/ no tone controls what so ever.
he said the closest option available was a single EMG in the 
bridge (w/ volume knob i'm guessing). 9 strings ofcourse.
i'd be in a similar predicament, searching for a passive 9 string
pup.

i say keep her, and have a tech swap out the pups for some EMG
45dc's. 

also, if it's alright to make a request:

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics
pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics
pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics
pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics

pease oh, please oh pleeeeeeaaaeeeaaaeeezzzeee.
i am curious to see the whole thing, and i'm sure others
here feel the same. somewhat.

on a side note, does anyone know when orders end for this
agile custom run? i hope there's still a week or two 
left. i get's monies to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 9, 2011)

Some people seem to be forgetting that this is a nine string. As has already been said, BKP doesn't make nine string pickups.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 10, 2011)

i'm gonna go against the grain a bit here and say that the pickups a very important issue. personally, i would not accept a mistake in that area UNLESS the pickups they included sounded great.

and the other problems on top of that? good god. that's sloppy and no way to build a brand reputation.


----------



## Setnakt (Sep 10, 2011)

We're not talking about BKP making a pickup, we're talking about them rewinding the pickups he already has. All BKP would have to have on hand is some wire.

I don't really get peoples' preference for active pickups anyways.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm keeping it. 

The pickups sound decent, I may get them re-wrapped by BK, that was a great suggestion.

For now, I'll dial in a few custom tones on the old GT-Pro, just for this guitar. 

Right now it's tuned drop-E to Ab: works great for chords, just have to jump up a half step on that string when playing a scale. Also, the less tension on that string the better. 

And here's some more pics!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 10, 2011)

BKP won't rewind it unless it's broken. Maybe you could get Wolfetone to rewind them.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 10, 2011)

^ I don't know your source but from an email I exchanged with them I don't think that's strictly true. 

Looks great, congrats on the decision  What gauge have you got for that low E? How's it feel/sound? Any acoustic buzz?


----------



## exordium (Sep 10, 2011)

I think it looks fucking awesome!


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 10, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ I don't know your source but from an email I exchanged with them I don't think that's strictly true.
> 
> Looks great, congrats on the decision  What gauge have you got for that low E? How's it feel/sound? Any acoustic buzz?


 
I just left the .090 on there for now, At some point I'll put my standard low 8 string gauge (.080). 

It plays nice, very solid construction. This is my fourth Agile and I'm still amazed at the quality.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 10, 2011)

who wants my logo ? 

Congrats dude, it's fun and beautiful !


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 10, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> That's an interesting idea I hadn't considered.
> 
> Latest development:
> 
> ...



Yeah, poor you.


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 10, 2011)

That bridge looks comfy as shit.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations on keeping it. I don't get your tuning though. If you're in drop E isn't the Ab off by a semitone?


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Sep 10, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ive never even remotely wanted a 9 string, or another agile, until this. stunning. if the passives work out decently, i'd say take some cash back and keep that bish, i dont imagine it'd look the same withouth the actives, plus you may find that for the trouble they may not sound how you'd have liked anyway. either way, nice axe man!



This +1!! I've never really seen any practical use for a 9, except for the way you've described using it. And secondly keep the passives, try them out, and if you don't like them you'll have the cash back to swap them out. It's worlds easier to go from passive to active, not so much the other way around


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats gorgeous, I'd personally keep that one!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 10, 2011)

Man that's way sexier than the pics on the Rondo site!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 13, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Congratulations on keeping it. I don't get your tuning though. If you're in drop E isn't the Ab off by a semitone?



At the 28.6" scale length he's pushing that string at G# as is. Its just too tough to get up to A without a custom string and the OP doesn't have one yet I dont think.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 13, 2011)

^ No, I'm using the Octave4Plus string. I trimmed the excessive wrapping back with a razor blade. 

The G# tuning works for me, and the string won't break every time I look at it. 

A had an 8 string I tuned drop-A to high A a few years ago, was breaking strings left and right. 

There's a HUGE difference between A and Ab with those strings.


----------



## geofreesun (Sep 13, 2011)

hmm that floor, looks delicious


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 13, 2011)

^ That's my dining room table 

And I'm still messing with the tuning. I left the high string at Ab, and dropped everything else a semitone. Now it's at the 'right' interval. I may leave it there. One things for sure, I aint cranking that string up to A440. 

I don't have to either, I'm not in a band, just record my own crap with a friend. We can deal with the key of Eb.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 14, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> ^ No, I'm using the Octave4Plus string. I trimmed the excessive wrapping back with a razor blade.
> 
> The G# tuning works for me, and the string won't break every time I look at it.
> 
> ...



Yeah I've been playing in DADGBEG for several years now with regular 8s and 7s and it works out well. Thats at 25.5" though so its a whole lot easier than your 9.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 14, 2011)

Just to reconfirm; BKP will actually rewind a pickup (even if it ain't broken) if you ask them nicely, they do have their own specific terms to it but their reasonable. Inquire with Tim about that. 

Wolfetone is also an option, might be easier for you since your in the USA.


----------



## daos_27 (Sep 21, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> I did some asking around a while ago, as I recall, Bare Knuckle wasn't interested in making 9 string pickups. Neither was EMG, Duncan, etc.


 
Bare Knuckles are now making a 9 string pickup. And best of all it is just the one type they are doing which is made from the ground up just for 9's. So you don't have to research or strain the old noggin trying to work out which would suit and then wondering if you chose the right one 

Contact BKP in regard to the Custom 9 they are now taking orders 
I know they will destroy the Agile Stock Passives but I would really love to see how they go against the Stock Agile Actives...??

Also Lundgren can make an M9 but to the best of my knowledge it is just an M8 with the extra poles and it is not made from the ground up to suit a 9 string like the Bare Knuckle 9.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Sep 21, 2011)

For Agile being so affordable, they really make a good looking guitar. Congrats. Do you have any recordings with it yet?


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 22, 2011)

Bigredjm15 said:


> For Agile being so affordable, they really make a good looking guitar. Congrats. Do you have any recordings with it yet?


 
No, I have a few pieces of something, that I was developing on an 8 string. I've adapted it over to the 9, but don't really have time to do much. School started back up & I'm too busy.


----------



## 27duuude (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe if you like blackouts then you could use this: Seymour Duncan Blackouts Modular Preamp: Shop Accessories & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend
Its way cheaper and easier than getting brand new or rewound pickups but I'm not sure if you like blackouts.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Sep 22, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> Okay, I'm keeping it.
> 
> The pickups sound decent, I may get them re-wrapped by BK, that was a great suggestion.
> 
> ...


 
That is a beautiful guitar, I want one !!!. 

What is it like to play, and what tone woods is it made of ?


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 23, 2011)

^ It's taken some time to get used to, both from the neck size and the extra high string. I've been figuring out scales & chord voicings, not much different from the 8 string. 

Material wise - The neck is maple & walnut, with mahogany wings. 

I talked to Bare Knuckle. I'm gonna order a set of their 9 string pickups soon. They're actually styled (dimensionally) after the Cephus 9 string passive, so they'll drop right in.


----------



## L3G10N (Sep 23, 2011)

ah man now I am definitly in love!!!

I was looking at ordering one, but it looks like i'll need to ask for a custom one since the website only offer this neck model with the trem bridge and I would like a fixed bridge just like you..


God I want yours!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 23, 2011)

That's pretty sexy lookin'.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 23, 2011)

L3G10N said:


> I was looking at ordering one, but it looks like i'll need to ask for a custom one since the website only offer this neck model with the trem bridge and I would like a fixed bridge just like you..


 
I know - they build so few hardtails, I don't understand it. Not trying to start a war here, but I hate the Kahler on my 8 string. I think it's a POS compared to a Floyd.

But I'm not a heavy wang bar guy anyway. I generally keep them locked.


----------



## L3G10N (Sep 24, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> I know - they build so few hardtails, I don't understand it. Not trying to start a war here, but I hate the Kahler on my 8 string. I think it's a POS compared to a Floyd.
> 
> But I'm not a heavy wang bar guy anyway. I generally keep them locked.


 
want to sell yours? 

but you're right. I hate also those Kahler. I never locked any trem in my past. If I have one, i live with. But if I can have a beautiful guitar without having one, i really prefer!

sell me yours!!! lol


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 24, 2011)

L3G10N said:


> sell me yours!!! lol


 
Nah....I'm gonna hold on to it.

If you have the cash, just order one, it's not that long a wait.


----------



## L3G10N (Sep 26, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> Nah....I'm gonna hold on to it.
> 
> If you have the cash, just order one, it's not that long a wait.



Yeah this is what i'll do this winter.
They are not this expensive.

But yours...... is totally awesome! lol


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 27, 2011)

"Yeyyyyy, ma 9 string arrived! I'm totes gonna put blackouts in this th-----oh wait "


----------



## larry (Sep 27, 2011)

yeeeaaahh boiiieee. 
pulled the trigger on a 9 string semi custom last night.

maple board
30"
single emg bridge (kurt says they can't do a single passive pup. oh well..)
nat flame finish.

can't wait.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 29, 2011)

Just ordered a set of BK 9 string pickups.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, wow!! How much were those pickups?? I'm going to be getting a nine string with passives and I am really interested in that. I wonder if they'd do a special color for 9 string pickups. I'm getting a purple guitar and it'd be sweet to have some neon green pickups


----------



## AntiTankDog (Sep 29, 2011)

They are 250 pounds if you live outside the EU, 300 pounds if you're inside the EU. That's because of their 20% VAT. 

Funky colors? Probably not, but you can always ask.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 4, 2011)

27duuude said:


> Maybe if you like blackouts then you could use this: Seymour Duncan Blackouts Modular Preamp: Shop Accessories & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend
> Its way cheaper and easier than getting brand new or rewound pickups but I'm not sure if you like blackouts.


 
Sounds interesting, but they designed it to work with 4 conductor pups. 

In the video on the SD website, they keep saying "works with any 4 conductor pickup".

Anyway, my 9 string BK's are on the way, only took them a few days to make them after I placed the order.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Oct 4, 2011)

That guitar is so freaking beautiful. I am getting the exact same thing as you except it will be tribal purple (of course ). I meant to get passive pickups though. Anyway, have you had any experience tuning down to C#? Everyone told me to go with the 30" scale for C# but I didn't want the high strings to be that tight. Lemme know what you think. And you should do a quick video of that beast lol.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 5, 2011)

C#? No, I have it tuned to Eb and don't plan on going any lower. 

My sense is it would be pretty damned floppy. Well, hold on a minute I'll take it down to C#.

Okay I'm back. That was quick wasn't it?

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Kinda loose but not awful. This is with a .090 btw.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright I just needed to know cause I plan on putting a thicker string on if necessary...maybe a .105 or .108 which will probably mean I need to drill out the tuning peg a bit...but I had just never heard anyone with a 28 inch scale tune down to C#. Thank you


----------



## ChristopherLee7 (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a great guitar, man. 
I was an EMG user for years on my 7's and 8's, but recently re-discovered the charm of a well built passive pickup. I have the Agile Intrepid dual Pro 830 with the Cepheus Alpha and Beta set. I love them! Very much like the Lundgren M8's. Now that I can do real time A/B testing of 808's and Passives, I realize the sparkle and bite of the passive is what I love in my metal 
Just sharing my thoughts,
~Cheerz!


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've kinda brainwashed myself in regards to actives. These Cephus pickups don't sound bad at all, and I can't wait until I get the Bare Knuckles in there.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad you kept it, that is a lovely looking guitar and BKP are so much win it's like an evening drinking pure tiger blood n snorting coke with Mr C Sheen


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 6, 2011)

Got the BKPs in the mail today, will have time to install them tomorrow afternoon.

They look real purty...


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Oct 7, 2011)

Do a video of that for sure. I want to see the extra high string in action too! please please please please!


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll do some clips, but I have no time at the moment. We have my nephew this week and it's a full time job keeping him entertained.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Bump* I'd love to hear this thing in action if you have some free time. Its so gorgeous, almost makes me regret getting a white Agile... sigh but then again everyother guitar I own is red haha. I'm really interested in hearing that high A though!


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, obviously no pressure cause I know every day you don't have time to make a video, but I still haven't forgotten about this guitar. I'd still love to see even a short low quality video of all 9 strings in their glory. So far right now there are not too many videos of people with agile 9 strings, and none with a high A.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 18, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> I'll do some clips, but I have no time at the moment. We have my nephew this week and it's a full time job keeping him entertained.



Entertain him with your 9 string.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm so glad this topic got bumped, and that I re-read it!



Grand Moff Tim said:


> I could be wrong, but don't the Agile nines have a 5+4 headstock regardless of body shape?



I dislike in-line headstocks, but knowing that a 9- or 10-string has the tuners on both sides means I can go for a 10-string hardtail Septor instead of an Intrepid the next time the custom shop opens.

Beautiful guitar, incidentally.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 18, 2011)

shredguitar7690 said:


> Yeah, obviously no pressure cause I know every day you don't have time to make a video, but I still haven't forgotten about this guitar. I'd still love to see even a short low quality video of all 9 strings in their glory. So far right now there are not too many videos of people with agile 9 strings, and none with a high A.



So much this. All of the more extreme instruments on here never seem to get documented as much as I would like


----------



## craigny (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow glad you kept it...what a nice looking guitar...i would have had a hard time returning that...any progress on the pickup swap?


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Dec 22, 2011)

Why get actives when you could put BKPs or Lundgrens in it? I say keep it

Edit: Derppp, I forgot it was a 9-string, no BKPs for you! Haha, I'd still say keep it - which you have done anyway, so let's all just ignore my post


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2011)

Ppl have 9 string bkps


----------



## Fiction (Dec 23, 2011)

He got 9 String BKPs.. I'm not sure whether he ordered a set of 9 from them or just had a pair wound to the bkp settings.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Dec 24, 2011)

If you read the above post, you'll see that he got his pickups rewound by BKP. (Not trying to be rude, just informing )


----------

